# Gary - tuning box for BM diesels



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I know you have mentioned this gismo several times, how much, how difficult to fit & how much extra performance on a 530d?

As always, ever in your debt 

Mart.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Mart, I'm 99% sure that this is what Gary has

http://www.tuningbox.com/ANG/BMW-ang.html


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Nick!

So I would basically be looking at a 25% increase in power just from fitting a little box inside the engine that looks so easy to do, even I could manage it?

Hmm.. 530d Sport is looking more and more likely as my next car then.

Cheers,

Mart.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks Nick!
> 
> So I would basically be looking at a 25% increase in power just from fitting a little box inside the engine that looks so easy to do, even I could manage it?
> 
> ...


Just ammending your Xmas list to include a pair of string backed driving gloves & a nice tartan travel rug for the rear parcel shelf  ;D

Ps. Don't now forget to use your indicators


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

;D ;D ;D

Yeah, all ordered from Father Christmas in readiness!

Due to a change in house plans, all available monies will be diverted into the money pit new house. This means I won't have any extra cash to add to the money I can use from the business for a new car, so bye bye Mr. 350z, Lotus or Z4 - hello the wonderful world of diesel.

The 530d Sport looks a mean beast imho - I love the alloys & the lights are pretty cool.

For a BMW


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I have one too, but since you didn't ask me, I won't answer


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry mate.. what do you think of them?

Is it worth the outlay?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just ammending your Xmas list to include a pair of string backed driving gloves & a nice tartan travel rug for the rear parcel shelf  ;D
> 
> Ps. Don't now forget to use your indicators


...and Â then go a-hunting low torque peaky S8s. Â As the surprised new A8 4.2 q driver on the M5 yesterday can testify, they ain't any faster, even when they do kick it down. Â 

There are two types as Carl found out; the CR51 and the B Box. Â Â B Box is far easier to fit and remove since there are only two connectors. Â Even I can fit it. The CR51 has more connectors (7 I think) and is a less stealthy box.

B box is cheaper too.

End results are the same. Â The new 5 with the 218hp standard goes straight to 255hp and near RS6 levels of torque (380ft lbs to RS6 410 ft ibs)

The older 185hp motor goes to 225hp but with about 360 ft ilbs torque. Â Ample to play with.

You are welcome to try mine in Bristol if you'd like.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Cheers Gary,

that'd be good.. as soon as work calms down a bit (in about 2009) I'll take you up on that offer


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

You could also try a OneClick unit....they're available for BM diesels ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Is there a similar alternative available for petrol BMs? I'm keen to scrape a few more horses out of it in the easiest way.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Is there a similar alternative available for petrol BMs? I'm keen to scrape a few more horses out of it in the easiest way.


Not so easy for petrol variants - you don't have turbo boost or fuelling to play with.

You can go for a straightforward re-map and free flow sports exhaust quite simply, which I understand will liberate 10-15% more power taking it from 231hp to 250 ish ponies. Response and pick up is supposed to improve also. One might think that you could reach the hp levels of the e36 mk1 M3 that extracted 286hp from 3.0l lump, with a bit of porting polish and some new cams. However the engines are completely different and I was told that the VANOS variable timing on the E46 3.0l precludes fitting of new cams. ??? Otherwise 280hp should be readliy available with cams from someone like Schrik.

Plenty of choice on exhausts (Remus, Miltek etc) and a few re-mappers out there. I'd guestimate that the zorst, remap and rolling road could be done for Â£1000-Â£1500.

A bit different from Â£300 for the derv Tuning Box. But you still have one of the best engines in production.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Mart,

I've experienced Carl's box (ooh er) and it was absolutely f*cking impressive.

As soon as we sell the Focus (next year) I'll be looking to get a diesel Beemer as our main car. 
Stu


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> ...and Â then go a-hunting low torque peaky S8s. Â As the surprised new A8 4.2 q driver on the M5 yesterday can testify, they ain't any faster, even when they do kick it down. Â
> 
> There are two types as Carl found out; the CR51 and the B Box. Â Â B Box is far easier to fit and remove since there are only two connectors. Â Even I can fit it. The CR51 has more connectors (7 I think) and is a less stealthy box.
> 
> ...


I'm flipping you the virtual bird  ;D 

At least S8's have indicators on the back, front & side of the car ;D

Sounds like it will be a tasty motor & at least i won't be able to leave you too far behind (a mile or so ;D, so you'll get slightly longer to enjoy the glorious note of my throaty V8 through the Milltek


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

thorney said:


> You could also try a OneClick unit....they're available for BM diesels ;D


Is that boost as well or just fuelling ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Mart,
> 
> I've experienced Carl's box (ooh er) and it was absolutely f*cking impressive.
> 
> ...


That is high praise indeed given your Evo ownership Stu.

Detractors (sic) take note.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have seen quite a few 530d sports on the road now, and for the money I personally don't think there are many cars that can match them.

The alloys look good & the lip spoiler on the boot just adds that little touch. They have tons of toys if you shop around for a good 'un, and now I have the info on the tuning box, it'll pop along quite happily too.

I am looking forward to the next few months when I actually pick one up. 

Mart.


----------

